# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  New idea

## lbannie

So I have a new idea! Currently I have a 40 breeder with 3 firebelly toads and about 15 endlers(they keep multiplying!) I siliconed a divider in and have a piece of driftwood in front

Don't mind the light. I changed it!

So, I don't have much vertical space in the land area for plants. I'm thinking of upgrading to a 65 gallon!
My idea is to put maybe a 10 gallon tank inside the tank to make a "removable" totally separate land area so there's no need to worry about silicone. This way there will be water on the sides instead of seeing silicone and dirt like I do now. 
I'm thinking of making a waterfall on both sides of the land area. 

Has anyone done this? Stupid? Any better ideas?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Jason

Oh no don't touch it, looks so cool! I've thought about doing that and I'm sure it will work but If you get another tank why not just get a custom on and get them to install a divider in it for you? That's what I'd do, as then you'll be able to get it exactly how you want. I wouldn't put a waterfall in, fire bellies don't really like moving water

----------


## lbannie

Lol! Thanks! I like it. Just need more height for plants. The driftwood piece which I love really takes up a lot of space. 
Also the 65 gallon is on sale right now with lid/lights and stand for $200![emoji106]

----------


## Cory

That's a very nice setup. Something to think about is dividers will usually start to leak were the old and new silicone meets. I had one in my FBT tank and it lasted exactly a year, and I have now took it out. I find with out the divider I also have more options to change things around if need be, I have actually heard from some people that its good to change up your tank every once in awhile because FBT like to venture and explore there surroundings. Don't know how much truth there is to that but I found when I changed mine around when the divider went they seemed to enjoy the change. If you go with a water fall just try to make it were when it hits the water that the flow slows down so it doesn't make a big current. I have had a water fall in mine ever since I got my guys a 1 1/2 years ago and they are always hanging around it and they love being in the water. My waterfall is just one one of the same canister filters you have placed in the corner with a flat rock leaned against it for the water to flow down. At the bottom I have a another big square shaped rock that the flowing water hits and then flows out around the sides slowing down the current. I will put up picture of my water fall when I get chance, its very basic and if needed its easy to get at. Oh and I like your idea of putting the smaller tank in the 65 for the land, and that's a pretty good deal for that tank.

----------


## Jason

I suppose, yeah there isn't much head space. What's the height on the 65 gal? I'd look for something around 18 inches high, which gives you more opportunity and space after you've included a water section will will take up some height depending on how deep you make it. More space the better and you can simply use a higher % UVB to the distance between the toads and lights.

----------


## Jason

> That's a very nice setup. Something to think about is dividers will usually start to leak were the old and new silicone meets. I had one in my FBT tank and it lasted exactly a year, and I have now took it out. I find with out the divider I also have more options to change things around if need be, I have actually heard from some people that its good to change up your tank every once in awhile because FBT like to venture and explore there surroundings. Don't know how much truth there is to that but I found when I changed mine around when the divider went they seemed to enjoy the change. If you go with a water fall just try to make it were when it hits the water that the flow slows down so it doesn't make a big current. I have had a water fall in mine ever since I got my guys a 1 1/2 years ago and they are always hanging around it and they love being in the water. My waterfall is just one one of the same canister filters you have placed in the corner with a flat rock leaned against it for the water to flow down. At the bottom I have a another big square shaped rock that the flowing water hits and then flows out around the sides slowing down the current. I will put up picture of my water fall when I get chance, its very basic and if needed its easy to get at. Oh and I like your idea of putting the smaller the tank in the 65 for the land, and that's a pretty good deal for that tank.


If you get a custom tank I'd imagine it would be better done and less likely to leak than a home-done job. Personally, I'd never attempt to do it myself as I'm **** at DIY lol

----------


## bill

I've built numerous paludariums, and with the exception of one or two, have always used an egg crate false bottom. It increases your water volume, allowing you to keep water chemistry more stable (smaller water volumes are notoriously difficult to keep parameters stable), you gain hiding space for equipment, and leave plenty of room for improvements/modifications down the road. The only down side is you lose some height, but it's relatively minimal. 

From a design point of view, jamming a tank inside of another tank is just silly looking, especially from a naturalistic point of view. And considering a 10g is 14" or so high, how much room are you really gaining? Or are you planning on having plants growing behind glass, behind more glass? Please don't take a wonderful design like you have above, and twist it into some strange looking tank inside tank monstrosity. Go natural! The frog goes will love it!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

monster, Stampingfrog

----------


## ericbrookey

Fully agree with DC. Your tank is very cool as is. Try to let it settle and enjoy it for awhile. As far as the waterfall, mine love theirs and are always sitting on the flat rock letting it flow around them. Just make sure it flows onto something they can chill out on and not to strong but they don't mind a little flow and it keeps the water from going stagnant and moves the detritus around.

Why not just build an extended screen enclosure and place it on top for some plant height?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## lbannie

Well, I ended up getting the 65 gallon for Christmas! I love it! I've been toying with different ideas to make fake styrofoam rocks or the great stuff background. I've realized I'm not that artistic! I can't seem to create what's in my mind!
So...... Since I love that piece of driftwood I have I think I'm basically going to do the same thing I have now with a real rock waterfall! Since this tank will have a bit more water should I use glass or acrylic for the divider? I was hoping to not see dirt on the sides of glass, but I think I will have the land go on a diagonal so you would only see dirt on part of left side of tank.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I always wanted to do this, but never got a chance to. Maybe you could make a small stream, and make it pool into a small water area. You'd have to lean the tank, or put the soil a certain way, but it still be worth it, just to see how cool it would look

----------


## lbannie

So I've taken my piece of driftwood from old tank and I'm thinking about this diagonal layout. I have a reptofilter 125gph, but it leaves me very little room to make a rock waterfall around it. Do you think a 90gph reptofilter would be sufficient? That would only give me an extra inch..... Or should I trim back the top piece of wood? I have the 125gph in possible spot

----------


## Josh

I would just trim. Keep it at the same angle so it remains flush, and line it up with the lower driftwood piece 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

----------


## lbannie

Got my glass! Waiting for silicone to arrive.....

----------


## lbannie

Does this look terrible? I'm thinking of raising it a few inches and hopefully I can get moss or something to grow on it

----------


## ericbrookey

Not at all! Just imagine it with substrate and it will look fine. I can already see the frogs hanging out on the flat rock of the filter.

----------


## lbannie

Holding water!

The frogs can't wait for their new home!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, elly

----------


## lbannie

Better than the fake filter?

I have to fill in a couple spots. My reptofilter is in the rocks and I have room to hide the heater in there

----------


## ericbrookey

> Better than the fake filter?
> 
> I have to fill in a couple spots. My reptofilter is in the rocks and I have room to hide the heater in there


Nice DIY waterfall. Can't wait to see this one complete.

----------


## lbannie

Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with the background. I'd need something thin, don't want to waste space. 
Or should I just leave it glass? I'm thinking I'm going to paint back of tank black

----------


## lbannie

Still clearing

----------

monster

----------


## Jason

Perfect fire bellied toad set up  :Big Applause:

----------


## Cory

Good job, looks good. I just actually gave my four FBT's to my 14 year old nephew because he really liked all my frogs and wanted to get some good for a beginner, so I gave them to him with the tank and all so the transition wouldn't be to rough. Point being, you just made me regret giving them away. I gave them up in hopes that this guy that has 2 huge male ABF's would sell me one but after a talk with his wife he said it was a no go. :Frown:  So I have came to the decision to get some beardies instead. And again it looks really good. :Smile:

----------


## lbannie

So I've had my first fail[emoji35] the spiky plant near the waterfall was accidentally touching the water and water ran down the leaves into the soil side. It did this all day while I was at work. So now my soil is wet. I see why people have drains.... 
So I jammed a tube to the drainage layer and siphoned almost a gallon of water out! Got a mouth full of dirt too. I'm hoping the rest will settle to the bottom and I can do it again. I'm leaving the lids open to further help the drying. 
I'm really hoping it's not a leak. I drew a line with the water level so I'll keep an eye on that. 
Any other suggestions?

----------


## lbannie

So...... I did some rescaping!! I added some dimension with more soil and driftwood and changed most of the plants. I'm really happy with how it came out! I would like to add something on top of the waterfall but it has to be movable to access the filter. The frogs are loving it, even climbing up on the higher level on left!
What do you think??

P.S. My "water leak" was just from the water running down the plant into dirt. I siphoned it out mixed in some dry soil and everything has been fine[emoji2]

----------


## ericbrookey

Looks like a perfect FBT home to me. Good job! I might suggest some floating plants too. They like things they can rest on in the water, shallow areas too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## lbannie

Everything is growing nicely! Above water anyway, haven't tried too many aquatic plants. My toads seem to love their home!! They crawl around all the space. 
Check out my little guy on the knob that juts out into the water[emoji5]

----------


## ericbrookey

Looks good. Give them some floating plants like water lilies or java moss and they will have somewhere to chill out partially submerged. It's what they really want to do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

Looks great!  :Smile:

----------


## Nutzyjaz

Looks lovely. Just the inspiration I needed! X

----------

ndb3

----------

